# VHI Company Plan Extra Vs Plan B



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

I have just been imformed by my Employer that I have been changed over from Plan B to Company Plan Extra. The company pay's my healthcare and I pay benefit-in-kind. I dont have any choice in the matter.

VHI claim it's a better product and if I leave my employer I can stay with this cover. To me they just simply want to reduce the convalescence care allowance. Any view's?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (10 Jul 2009)

Here's a full list of the benefits on Company Plan Extra - http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/TOBCompanyExtra.pdf.

I can't be 100% certain but looking at it, it's better cover than Plan B in private hospitals and hi tech hospitals like the Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private.

You have no cover on Company Plan Extra for the likes of GPs, physio etc, but considering that cover is subject to an excess on Plan B, chances are you wouldn't be claiming that anyway.

I also found a summary of the benefits on Plan B, so probably no harm to look at them side by side to see what you are gaining and what you are losing - http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/PlanB.pdf.

Given that it's a company paid scheme, you should ask your HR person to arrange a visit from VHI to talk to staff about the changeover. Also make sure that you claim tax relief on the BIK, if you're not already claiming it.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

Good advice NovaFlare77 -many thanks. Certainly maternity and child benefits seem better. The convalescence care allowance would be cut.


----------



## scuby (11 Jul 2009)

theresa1 said:


> To me they just simply want to reduce the convalescence care allowance. Any view's?



well if it's convalescent cover are you are looking for then change plans to cover that !

alot of company's will pay so much and if you want a different cover you can pay the difference


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Jul 2009)

What exactly does the convalescent care cover. 
A friend who is very seriously ill had a lot of surgery recently and was released from hospital very shortly afterwards applied for convalescent care was refused on the grounds that there was no medical reason for it.
Four months later she still requires almost full time nursing care


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Jul 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> What exactly does the convalescent care cover.
> A friend who is very seriously ill had a lot of surgery recently and was released from hospital very shortly afterwards applied for convalescent care was refused on the grounds that there was no medical reason for it.
> Four months later she still requires almost full time nursing care


 
The convalescence benefit that the insurers offer is to have cover towards the cost of a stay in a listed nursing home after a stay in hospital. Usually it has to be on the basis of a consultant referral (i.e. the consultant has to refer you, it can't be if you decide yourself to go to a nursing home).

Some products also include home nursing cover on the out-patient part of the cover. What product does your friend have?


----------

